
Apple and AT&T signed five-year iPhone exclusivity deal - mjfern
http://www.engadget.com/2010/05/10/confirmed-apple-and-atandt-signed-five-year-iphone-exclusivity-de/
======
iamdave
Wow, I haven't seen the Cingular Wireless logo in a while. Talk about getting
acquired and floating into obscurity.

